# Moving to La Linea! Help!



## barnesadam (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi Expats, 

I am moving to work in Gibraltar at the end of the month. I am looking for short term accommodation in the La Linea area, namely July till September. 

I was wondering if anyone knows of any estate agents or friends, friends of friends(!) who could offer a 3 month stay in this area? 

After the 3 months I plan on living in Estepona and travelling each day down to work in Gib, 

Any advice or help would be massively appreciated! 

Kind Regards,
Adam


----------



## Mushu7 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi Adam,

I have not made the move yet but like you we would initially rent in La Linea first before finding our feet.

I look on Makana property a lot to see whats available so you could try that.

Also please PM me the details of how you managed to secure a job in Gib. Did you go through a recruitment agency or direct to company. Have you got a contract, did you have to have face to face interview etc. Any knowledge you would be willing to share would be great 


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

barnesadam said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> ?
> 
> ...


If you are planning to drive down to Gib from Estepona you'll find it easier to park somewhere in La Linea and walk through as there are times when you can wait literally hours to drive in and out.
There are buses from Estepona to La Linea but not that many. 
You can check on how speedily cross border traffic is flowing via the website.


----------



## Milanesa (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi, la linea i guess you are choosing as its next to the border, however it is a very deprived area, nothing like estepona or other places slightly further up. Maybe look at santa margarita and alcaidesa as these are much nicer areas and are the closet to gib. La linea is big, with it recently being published as one of the worst towns to live in due to highest unemployment rates.


----------



## Milanesa (Jun 1, 2014)

Also commuting from estepona to gib will be around 1 hr door to door id guess, with A peaje youd have to pay each day (currently 3.25 euros) each way if u use motorway...and yes as above poster said idark in la linea and walk across border, you can get monthly parking tickets i believe...


----------

